# HD recovery from v3.2 img & Vonage dialup



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has had any success with updating older TiVo images and dialup over VoIP Vonage (RT type Vonage router with the latest firmware)? 

I need to replace a failed replacement drive in my 140 series-2; however, the image (& original HD) backup I have is 3.0. To update the software I need to use dialup over Vonage. I would like to reinstall the original drive, update it and then create a new backup with the latest tivo version to image the new big drive. 

Search results are specific to DirectTV, nothing in regards to updating an old image...any suggestion on how to get an older tivo version to update the software over Vonage dialup?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try serial PPP.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

In conclusion, I contacted Vonage support and worked with a person who was following a scripted troubleshooting process to get TiVo working over dialup. 

I could only connect once in 10 attempts to the toll-free line. Needed for step #4. 

1. Vonage requested the phone line was directly connected to the Vonage router. 
2. Turned off dial tone detect Tivo. 
3. Turned off interrupt detection on Tivo. 
4. Set the area code to (212) because the POPs in NYC must have better lines/modems. 
- Still unable to connect. 
5. Vonage made some changes on their end. 
6. Power cycled the cable modem and then the Vonage router (I think this was to apply the change they made in #5). 
- failed once...support person transferred me to her supervisor....and dropped me.  

Now I can connect every time. Software downloads attempts did fail after 30mins, 1.5hrs, and 2hrs. Eventually the 7.2.1 software download completed.


----------

